# When you get at Uber tip can you post the screenshot.



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

thanks,

I quit but I curious about it.


----------



## Lelekm (Apr 12, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> thanks,
> 
> I quit but I curious about it.


Here you go.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Lelekm said:


> View attachment 131377
> 
> Here you go.


Cool. thanks.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Wow and they even used the "Other" option for the amount. That's encouraging.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

can someone post what the tip screen looks like for the pax. Thanks


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> can someone post what the tip screen looks like for the pax. Thanks


And if it gives different options for longer trips?


----------

